# 2015 Sentra MT Shift Knob Removal.



## Taylor Ruckner (Aug 29, 2020)

How do this?
Is it a screw-on and I’m just a weakling? Can’t find any answers online or in the Owners Manual so help me pls.
I’d like to replace it with a friends custom 3D printed knob if possible.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you checked the factory service manual? NICO Club's website has them online for free.


----------

